# Kiss the Ring



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2021)

Trump says he'll endorse Alaskan Gov. Mike Dunleavy for reelection, as long as Dunleavy doesn't back GOP Sen. Lisa Murkowski's reelection campaign
					

Former President Donald Trump said his endorsement of Mike Dunleavy would be contingent on Dunleavy's "non-endorsement" of Alaska Sen. Lisa Murkowski.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Dec 29, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump says he'll endorse Alaskan Gov. Mike Dunleavy for reelection, as long as Dunleavy doesn't back GOP Sen. Lisa Murkowski's reelection campaign
> 
> 
> Former President Donald Trump said his endorsement of Mike Dunleavy would be contingent on Dunleavy's "non-endorsement" of Alaska Sen. Lisa Murkowski.
> ...


He will be the King of the world and you and so many like you, will kiss his ring and his ass.  You see Husler, once you kiss ass, you will never stop kissing Ass and Rings.  You sir have kissed so much ass it's all over your face, that's why you wear a mask.  WTF!!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Ellejustus (Dec 29, 2021)

Keep kissing ass Husler & Espola.  Kiss that ring losers.  I can;t even even think of kissing a woman WHO wears a mask all day and then wants a kiss.  So dirty and nasty.  Seriously, the germs on the lips and around the mouth are so infected.  My wife and I make out everyday and it's HOT.  I bring out the masks for other purposes fool.  You have been exposed for the weak little scared old man that you are and we ALL know how much ass kissing you and poor Espola have been laying on the bosses to get to the top your whole life.  You can't teach old dogs and old farts new tricks.  It's always been a cold with some flu.  PCR test was used as a fraud and the guy that said, "dont use my test that I invented to lie to people" was whacked because he did NOT kiss the ring and the asses of Dr. F and all the others.  That guy would be worth millions and maybe a billionaire if he participated in the fraud.  That is a real man.  The only time someone kisses the ring is when their bought, bribed and blackmailed.


----------

